# Full Body Vs. Upper Lower Split



## Nub (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey, I've been lifting for a couple years now without a whole lot of guidance. I had a strength coach in high school, so I took what I learned from him and just made my own routine. After doing some reading recently, I realized that if I wanted to get stronger, and faster what I was doing now wasn't going to cut it anymore. (Chest and Back Day, Bi and Tri day, and no legs at all up until a few months ago). Anyway, I guess what I'm getting at is I'm trying to find a professionally designed program, and I'm not sure if a full body program would be better than the upper lower split that I'm used to. I've made some pretty decent gains on my crappy self made program but I really want to see what I can do on a good routine. 

Basically, what are the pros and cons of Full Body and Upper Lower Splits and do you guys have any good programs to recommend for a guy who's looking for strength and explosiveness. (I like to do combat sports as a hobby. Muay Thai, Wrestling, Jui Jitsu.. Stuff like that)

Thanks!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 27, 2008)

Which have you been doing recently?

Whatever it is, do the other one.

Neither split is better than the other really, its the other facets of the program that need the most attention to detail like frequency, volume, intensity, etc etc.


----------

